# Lesco Tailgate spreader



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

Are these units any good? ANyone who has one fill me in on them. Is there just one model? WHat do they cost? Saw one at the Lesco when i was picking up salt. In a rush and didnt have time to ask about them.
Thanks 
Nick


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I have the smaller hitch rec modle, it has worked great for the past two seasons. Was considering purchasing the largest one they had until I came across the SnowEx V box I bought. I think I paid about 1200.00 for the unit last year. It even worked after some jerk ran into it in a parking lot while I was salting. I like it better than some of the small westerns because of the way the motor is a sealed unit under the hopper. To be honest it is just a Trynex SnowEx knock off, and all of those seem to take a beaten and keep on working. Lesco does stand behind their products and if you have a buy from them on a regular basis like I do (about 15-20K a year) they treat you right.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

You could do a search here for "Trynex" to get the info you are looking for. Lesco just charges you a little more to paint 'em green & put their name on 'em. Maybe they are competitively priced?


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

I bought a Trynex ,Lesco mini- load two years ago and liked it immensly until the other night I went to PM everything anticipating ice storm. Variable speed controler failed. Some m.....er stole my extra controler. Tried to get tit going but would only run direct wired Wide open. Went to Lesco and tried one of theirs on it and STILL nothing. 300. for a new controler.Last event I ran wide open and spread a pallet more or less but....it goes all over the lawns and I need to resolve this problem.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I had the same kind of issue early this season, the damn plug kept shorting out and the unit would not run. 1st check the warranty, that was out dated, 2nd cut off plug, hard wire, problem solve. Back to making money. The unit has not stopped one time since.

Sorry to say, seems like you have the problem resolved at a cost of $300.00. Or try to get the controler fix, which most likly is not going to happen. 

The wasted material, and lawn repair in the spring will end up being more than 300 bucks, and you get the unit back to operating at 100%. Lets not forget the repair is 100% tax deductable, reguardless of the age of the unit. Lost customers due to damaged grass can be pricless. Over use of material might not be passed onto a customer that knows what they should be paying.

Lesco Mini-Loader, Trynex, Snowex Vee Pro 8000, Western plows 7.5 STX, 8.0 Pro


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

4evrgreenlawns, I just switch it on ,off,on ,off.. so it doesn`t throw it all out there too bad. Just a pain in the ....Got it mounted in the receiver hitch so it spreads exellent on big lots. I run the truck in second gear and let er go . When I watch the mirror it is rolling out uniform ,covers about 2 parking spaces wide that way. then a pass down the middle lane .:waving:


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

MGardner,
Go to www.discountsnowplowparts.com They have a spreader speed control for a Buyers spreader that will work on your Lesco. They sell for $164.13 . The speed control also has a blast button. 
   ED


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

Roger-roger , I`ll be checking that out my friend! I can handle $165.00. The huge ,huge problem we are facing as contractors in the Quad Cities is there has not been but tiny ,messy snow events. Not one over 1.5 and even THAT was mixed with rain.:waving:


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

hey buddy ya want to say that money go to napa an get ya a variable heater switch .they work great i have a mini meyers set up with one an its worked well for years it has a dial on it an ya just crank it up or down . switch you can get at napa for like 10 bucks on the back it has a fuse so if it gets overloaded it pops the fuse throw another in an your off!!try it an say a buck


----------

